# Volume shifted trend or here to stay?



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

last year the ride warpig and other volume shifted board landed big, these are super Versatile boards that according to numerous review you can trash the whole mountain with, it floats fantastic on pow it's short and poppy for free style and strong enough to curve. A great all rounder quiver that specifically won lots of awards and got many many superlatives. Now, after reading all of the reviews, I am wondering why does anyone (who's looking for an all mountain board) buy these kind of volume suited boards and still go and buy regular board...??? 

What's your experience with these boards and will it replace the boards design mainstream?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Picked up a Warpig last year to see what all the fuss was about, and ended up loving it. So much so that I'm getting rid of a couple of my conventional/traditional boards. Capita Mercury being one of them, even though it's a highly reviewed board as well.

I do realize that the short fats are not for everyone, and I think you really have to downsize to get the full benefits (I'm 180 lbs and ride the small pig).

I usually grab at least a couple new boards/shapes a year to try out and compare against my quiver, but at least for next year, the warpig has a solid spot.

I don't see these as being a trend, or taking the place of traditional boards, but rather just another category to choose from.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I've ridden a Yes optimistic and a lib tech x lost rocket. Both are really fun, but each had a very specific scenario (powder and charging, respectively) that they were ideal for and the rest I'd rather have a more traditional board.

I think there has been a lot of misguided advice as to what the "right" board size is, and these boards make it ok to try something shorter and wider. Expanded options are always good and I hope that sticks around.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yoav said:


> I am wondering why does anyone (who's looking for an all mountain board) buy these kind of volume suited boards and still go and buy regular board...???
> 
> What's your experience with these boards and will it replace the boards design mainstream?
> 
> ...


In my case, I still get a regular board because I like variety. I love the way the pig rides. it has its own personality vs my usual twins in the 155-8 range. I like both!

I cant see them replacing the current mainstream. It's different enough with the extra width that I think its something that a rider has to be looking for to be pumped about. I definitely would not want to have learned on a short/fat. And if all I ever did was ride resort groomers (huge market of this kind of person), a short/fat wouldn't be my first choice.



jstar said:


> I do realize that the short fats are not for everyone, and I think you really have to downsize to get the full benefits (I'm 180 lbs and ride the small pig).


Agreed, without sizing down, it doesn't feel different enough aside from being wider. large pig was fun but not special like the small.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

180lbs with a small pig , really? I'm 156 and thought about taking the 154 pig


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yoav said:


> 180lbs with a small pig , really? I'm 156 and thought about taking the 154 pig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yup. and im gonna guess i was as heavy as 190 some days last season. 

They can definitely be ridden bigger if you want. it'll have tons of float. But like i stated up above, it doesn't let it shine as the special board that it is imho. If I were 156 lbs I would likely consider the extra small but definitely not bigger than the small


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

kriegs13 said:


> They can definitely be ridden bigger if you want. it'll have tons of float. But like i stated up above, it doesn't let it shine as the special board that it is imho. If I were 156 lbs I would likely consider the extra small but definitely not bigger than the small



Totally agree. 

At 156 lbs, a 154 would be a completely different board. And in that case I would be looking at something else, maybe the mountain pig?


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Havn't been on a Warpig, but I'm a fan of the volume shifted boards. I'm a fan of snowboards with experimental shapes in general and I'm happy to see the resurgence of shaping. My experience with my YES 420 has been super fun and had at least convinced me that these volume shifted boards have something to offer snowboarding and not just a trend that will disappear in a few years. I am already adding another short fatty to the quiver pretty much starting a sub-quiver of these boards. Should have a Lib MC Step tail delivered any day now.

Having said that I will still buy a normal all mountain board because there are conditions where I would want one. Simple as that.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I can get a k2 party platter 143cm (by the angry snowboarder the k2 equivalent to the warpig) for a killer killer price, but it says by k2 it is up to 68kg (150lb) and I am 157lb (71kg) so I am 3 kg heavier and I and not sure if I can/should go for it. Otherwise, I either buy a warpig full price or wait another year to get it... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

freshy said:


> I am already adding another short fatty to the quiver pretty much starting a sub-quiver of these boards.


I think the idea that there is such a thing as a sub-quiver makes me feel even better about owning too many boards. I just have a camber twin sub-quiver.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

yoav said:


> I can get a k2 party platter 143cm (by the angry snowboarder the k2 equivalent to the warpig) for a killer killer price, but it says by k2 it is up to 68kg (150lb) and I am 157lb (71kg) so I am 3 kg heavier and I and not sure if I can/should go for it. Otherwise, I either buy a warpig full price or wait another year to get it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think a 143 would be the size to get... especially if the price is ‘killer killer’.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I might have found a warpig 148 for a good price, experienced people, should I get a warpig 148, warpig 142 or a k2 party platter 143?

Weight is 157(71kg)...

Looking for a fatty all mountain with freestyle approach and good float for offpiste, pow and slush....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

yoav said:


> Looking for a fatty all mountain with freestyle approach and good float for offpiste, pow and slush....


If I were in your shoes, I would probably get a board where I fit in the manufacturers recommended weight range, especially on a board that I want to float in powder. Whereas, if you are just cruising groomed runs, then it is less important.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

I dont think 7 lbs over the range is going to hurt you too bad. Like I mentioned, I was over the range and thats the case with most of my boards but thats just me. I would say go with the xs/143 platter to have that unique board in your lineup. On that note..whats your current/go-to board?


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I don't have a lineup, I have a Burton custom Fv 2013, btw,it's 154, that's also on the shorter side of according to my weight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yoav said:


> I don't have a lineup, I have a Burton custom Fv 2013, btw,it's 154, that's also on the shorter side of according to my weight
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


oh right, you mentioned that before. 

Dunno if it's changed but Custom FV 154 shows a top end of 180...youre completely fine on that.

I still say get one of the tiny boards. it'll be that much more special. The 148 pig would have better float and you probably won't go wrong either way but the smaller is more fun imho.

Most importantly: getting the smaller will still leave you with the feeling that you kinda want to get a pow dedicated board which will allow you to justify getting another board and then everyone wins.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

I was actually thinking of getting rid of the Fv don't really like it these recent days, though it shines on slush, leaving just with the pig or the pp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

oh. If youre talking quiver of one, then perhaps go for the 148. In my case, while i could definitely spend an entire season on just a pig, I think i would opt for a regular sized slightly directional twin as a quiver of one. if you get smacked with a deep day, rent an appropriate board.


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Why? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Why get a regular all mountain and not the pig that Is a considered a fat all mountain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

One board quiver get the Pig. Building a quiver get the Platter.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

yoav said:


> Why get a regular all mountain and not the pig that Is a considered a fat all mountain
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess mostly because I have an older '13 DBX thats always been such an excellent ride in everything and its what i think of when i think of "all mtn." 

Doesn't really matter because I cant see myself ever going to a quiver of one. I'm not a hoarder at all but I imagine I will always have at least 3 boards at any given time.

Go for the pig. It really is an awesome ride. Worst case scenario, its not a hard board to sell/trade for something else you might want to try.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Im stayin on the short and fat train, skinny boards just feel wrong to me. This season ill be on a Rossi Sushi and a K2 carveair!


----------



## yoav (Aug 14, 2015)

Just bought a 2018 ltd 148 warpig, let it snow....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billybobs (Jan 27, 2021)

yoav said:


> last year the ride warpig and other volume shifted board landed big, these are super Versatile boards that according to numerous review you can trash the whole mountain with, it floats fantastic on pow it's short and poppy for free style and strong enough to curve. A great all rounder quiver that specifically won lots of awards and got many many superlatives. Now, after reading all of the reviews, I am wondering why does anyone (who's looking for an all mountain board) buy these kind of volume suited boards and still go and buy regular board...???
> 
> What's your experience with these boards and will it replace the boards design mainstream?
> 
> ...


Hi, sorry - I'm a bit late to this forum, but I think this is still a relevant thread.
I started riding in the very late 80's and fat boards were starting to become a real thing - my go to board, and the board that I really stared out on the mountain in the early 90's with, was a K2 Fatbob 155. These were the original volume shifted boards, but they hadn't got it quite right IMO. 
The Fatbob and similar boards like the Nitro Scrambler, were wide twin-tips and the Fatbob was _reeeeally_ wide, even compared to modern boards. It could float exremely well in the powder with a set-back stance, but it was still quite hard work to get that shallow nose up out of the powder to get yourself going and its edge-to-edge speed on-piste was slow to the point of scary. Another point about the Fatbob was that it was almost all effective edge, with the contact points right out near the tips, driven by a serious amount of camber so you had to be really on your game or it would catch you out. It was a board that needed to be ridden hard and fast. Looking at modern volume shifted boards, they've taken the idea of those early wide boards and re-shaped the concept for much better performance. 
More setback addresses the fight to get the board planing in soft snow and tight sidecuts, along with early-rise rockers, cam-rock profiles etc make the widest of boards really nimble edge-to-edge and incredibly forgiving to ride. You can hardly catch an edge for trying!
The volume shift concept has been around since the early days of mass snowboarding, but it's now developed into a unique category of board, which I think is here to stay. Nothing else offers quite so much - with the ability to not only ride powder effortlessly, but to drop onto the hardpack and rip turns with the best of them or even mess around in the park - at a compromise. 
I now own a Lib Tech Orca as my chosen volume shifted board and wish I'd had such an easy board to ride when I was starting out! My previous, longer powder boards (Yes PYL) don't get a look in any more - they float just fine, but aren't nimble enough in tight tree runs to offer the confidence that I'm after. 
I gave up on the quiver killer idea some years ago, although I've spent many years just doing a bit of everything on one board. I've acknowledged that one board will always offer compromise somewhere - the Lib Tech feels sketchy on cat tracks or long flats unless you keep it on an edge (that rocker bit in the middle...) and a freestyle board is simply harder work than a directional board in the powder. 
You can live quite happily with these compromises and most people do. 
However, nowadays I'll take a predominantly cambered twin-tip out if I'm resort-bound, but if the powder's there or I want to drop into the trees and need something to pull tight turns in loose or choppy snow - the Orca is better than any other board that I've owned and if I _could_ have only keep board, that would be the one. 
And in more than 30 years of boarding - I'd say that's quite an accolade....


----------

